# Báo giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin model FDBNQ, FDMNQ, FDR, FBA giá gốc rẻ nhất



## truchailongvan (24/3/21)

*Báo giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin model FDBNQ, FDMNQ, FDR, FBA rẻ nhất thị trường*

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin là một sản phẩm chất lượng và nhiều model. 
Với bài viết hôm nay, chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin của tất cả model như FDBNQ, FDR, FBA.
Cụ thể như Model FDBNQ (Dòng Tiêu chuẩn) Gas R410A.
1.0hp FDBNQ09MV1 13.000.000
1.5hp FDBNQ13MV1 15.300.000
2.0hp FDBNQ18MV1 19.200.000
2.5hp FDBNQ21MV1 23.000.000
3.0hp FDBNQ26MV1 25.200.000
3.5hp FDMNQ30MV1 28.300.000
4.0hp FDMNQ36MV1 32.500.000
5.0hp FDMNQ42MV1 35.300.000
5.5hp FDMNQ48MV1 38.400.000
Để tham khảo giá các model khác, mời các bạn theo dõi bài viết này nhé!

**Tin xem thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin tốt nhất cho nhà xưởng*







*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin model FDBNQ, FDMNQ Dòng tiêu chuẩn, Gas R410a, SX Thái Lan:
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin model FBA Inverter, sx Thái Lan:






*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin model FDR dòng Packaged:







Bảng giá *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin




Model FDR (Dòng Package) Gas R410A.
5.5hp FDR05NY1 47.000.000
6.0hp FDR06NY1 58.000.000
8.0hp FDR08NY1 73.500.000
10hp FDR10NY1 72.200.000
13hp FDR13NY1 97.300.000
15hp FDR15NY1 124.300.000
18hp FDR18NY1 126.000.000
20hp FDR20NY1 132.300.000

Model FBA (Dòng Inverter) Gas R32.
2.0hp FBA50BVMA 25.500.000
2.5hp FBA60BVMA 31.800.000
3.0hp FBA71BVMA 33.000.000
4.0hp FBA100BVMA 39.300.000
5.0hp FBA125BVMA 42.800.000
5.5hp FBA140BVMA 46.650.000







Cùng xem sơ qua quy trình *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin này nha:

Nhân viên Hải Long Vân sẽ đến tận nơi để khảo sát công trình thực tế và đánh giá chính xác về nơi lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.
Tư vấn, báo giá cụ thể và trọn gói về các phương diện cũng như khoản thu cần thiết lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.
Nếu đã đồng ý và bạn muốn yên tâm, Hải Long Vân sẽ lên hợp đồng và bạn sẽ thanh toán một nửa chi phí trước cho chúng tôi.
Vận chuyển dàn máy và các vật tư phụ đi kèm đến tận nơi để tiến hành lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.
Chạy thử máy lạnh và kiểm tra lần cuối.
Bàn giao và thanh toán trọn hợp đồng.
*Lời kết*

Hải Long Vân xin được tự đề cử mình vào vị trí là đơn vị chuyên cung cấp và lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* giá tốt nhất tại khu vực miền Nam.
Về giá cả và lắp đặt Hải Long Vân khuyên các bạn hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với bộ phận kỹ thuật của chúng tôi qua Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng) để được tư vấn và khảo sát kĩ nhất về giá cả cũng như nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt. Vì đây là loại máy cần rất nhiều những vật tư phụ, chính vì thế nếu bạn muốn biết chính xác thì hãy liên hệ ngay nhé.

Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN (ÂM TRẦN) NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ SỈ*


----------

